# Are you supposed to wash your karate belt?



## AHC9882

hey, i have a white belt in karate, and was wondering if its ok to wash it.   :idunno:


----------



## Flying Crane

Some schools have traditions where you are not supposed to.  Find out what is protocal in your school.  Personally, if it is soiled/sweaty/smelly, I say wash the thing.


----------



## Jimi

Traditionaly  in the arts that give Black Belt rank (BB rank is not a 1000 year old traditon itself) teach that washing the belt will wash away the good luck.
Some may feel if it is overly soiled with salty sweat stains, dust & dirt from mats, etc... that you should wash it. If your Instructor does not wish you to wash it, I say obey him/her. If it is not an issue and you want to see it clean, wash it. Washing prob. won't hurt the belt especialy a white one. Do not wash a color belt with you uniform! I note this only because years ago a family (father,son&daughter) who trained together were nicknamed the yellow belt family. I will let you guess why.


----------



## matt.m

I wash my belt, it is no problem to do so.


----------



## Drac

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Personally, if it is soiled/sweaty/smelly, I say wash the thing.


 
I'm with you..If it's not against school policy WASH IT..


----------



## Shaolinwind

AHC9882 said:
			
		

> hey, i have a white belt in karate, and was wondering if its ok to wash it. :idunno:


 
Eh, why not.  Though I'm pretty firm about never, ever washing it unless for some reason it got katsup on it.


----------



## pstarr

The old tradition is that if you wash your belt, you also wash out the strength you've developed.  So, no, don't wash it...

An old, frayed belt is a mark of distinction-


----------



## Shaolinwind

pstarr said:
			
		

> The old tradition is that if you wash your belt, you also wash out the strength you've developed. So, no, don't wash it...
> 
> An old, frayed belt is a mark of distinction-


 
I feel ya. One of the stories I heard is that in ancient times people would get a white belt when they started, and by the time they were really skilled, it would be blackened with sweat, dirt, blood and whatnot, which is where the concept of black belt came from. I cannot fully confirm this is true but it sure is a cool story.


----------



## Andrew Green

It's myth, and very unhygenic.  Wash the belt when it needs it


----------



## pstarr

The story is probably myth - but if you  ever train in Japan or Okinawa, you sure don't want your sensei to find out that you washed your belt...


----------



## Shaolinwind

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> It's myth, and very unhygenic. Wash the belt when it needs it


 
Who cares!  I want my belt offensively stinky gosh darnit. Great for sparring!


----------



## shesulsa

As much sweat, tears and dirt as I've seen put into belts, I have YET to encounter a smelly one.

If your dojo has the tradition of not laundering your belt, follow the tradition of your master ... unless, that is, you develop ringworm around your waist - which you won't if you air out your belt.  Take it OUT of your bag and drape it over the back of a chair loosely or hang it up on a hanger out where it can dry and air ... after every workout.

If your master says you can wash it, then wash it.


----------



## Shaolinwind

shesulsa said:
			
		

> As much sweat, tears and dirt as I've seen put into belts, I have YET to encounter a smelly one.
> 
> If your dojo has the tradition of not laundering your belt, follow the tradition of your master ... unless, that is, you develop ringworm around your waist - which you won't if you air out your belt. Take it OUT of your bag and drape it over the back of a chair loosely or hang it up on a hanger out where it can dry and air ... after every workout.
> 
> If your master says you can wash it, then wash it.


 
New meaning to ring around the collar.


----------



## Marginal

AHC9882 said:
			
		

> hey, i have a white belt in karate, and was wondering if its ok to wash it. :idunno:


Only real danger of washing a belt is color seepage. Dunno how a sensei would find out that you'd "betrayed" the great unwashed movement otherwise.  (That said, I've never had a belt that was smelly or really, visibly dirty where cleaning would be needed.)


----------



## pstarr

Yeah, I can't imagine what you'd do with your belt to make it really smelly and scummy.

Well...yes, I can.  But I won't post it here...:lol:


----------



## TimoS

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> I feel ya. One of the stories I heard is that in ancient times people would get a white belt when they started, and by the time they were really skilled, it would be blackened with sweat, dirt, blood and whatnot, which is where the concept of black belt came from. I cannot fully confirm this is true but it sure is a cool story.



Trust me, it is a myth! I can't right now find any good source for it, but it most certainly is a myth

And yes, you really are supposed to wash your belt every once in a while


----------



## Cirdan

I would rather get a new belt than wash it. It would feel like killing an old friend. Let it air after training. If you somehow manage to get ketchup or whatever on it, clean the spot gently. My old white belt is actually my favourite since it is the only one I have used in three different arts.


----------



## pstarr

Well, maybe the current generation of karateka wash their belts but a few decades ago it was never done.  I know.  I was there.


----------



## MSUTKD

The idea that traditional martial art teaches you NOT to wash your belt is a MYTH.  In Japanese, Korean and Chinese culture, dirty = BAD.  This myth started in the 60s and 70s in America.  Overseas they wash their belts all the time, and so should you.  The belt is a piece of cloth not a magical item.  The belt means nothing, you make it mean something and without it you are still a good martial artist.  Kill these myths. 

ron


----------



## shesulsa

MSUTKD said:
			
		

> The idea that traditional martial art teaches you NOT to wash your belt is a MYTH.  In Japanese, Korean and Chinese culture, dirty = BAD.



Dirt, like truth, is all about perspective. 

You don't get ketchup on your obi/belt because you NEVER eat in your uniform.  

You don't get mud, dirt or grass on your obi because you're not supposed to wear your belt outside for training.

If you go to class clean and well-groomed, and all your classmates to go class clean and well-groomed and the dojo/dojang is kept clean and well-groomed, then you should not have massive transitions of dirt, grime, germs, fungi, etcetera.

Some of us forget that a custom which seems vile to us in the west could most likely have been received as incomplete.

Use common sense and follow the tradition of your dojo.

:asian:


----------



## Sapper6

don't wash it!!!!  you'll wake up the next morning having forgotten everything you ever learned!!!!


----------



## Kacey

If you do wash it, be careful where you dry it... my ex-husband washed his red belt (trying to get the excess dye out; it was bleeding dye onto his dobak) and left it to dry on a brick fence where it wouldn't stain the bathtub, and someone stole it... which he then had to explain to our sahbum, as belts were harder to find 15 or 20 years ago than they are today, especially as we didn't have a car at the time, and he needed a replacement.


----------



## Jimi

I learned years ago that when a color belt was new, you should wash it with a great deal of salt in cold water to help remove excess dye and set the remaining dye. It may take several washings. I have done this for colored uniforms (Dobok/Gi) as well, red tops seem to bleed a great deal. If any instructor asks you to honor his word (myth or not) and not wash your rank, obey him. Who are we to say KILL THE MYTHS! Next you will tell me I must tie the knot of  my belt as you do and not how I was instructed. If someone follows what you see as myth, how does it hurt you? KILL THE MYTH KILLERS.


----------



## Brandon Fisher

Given a clean enviroment and a well cared for belt even when very dirty it shouldn't be terrible.  I have worn my obi for 9 years and I have not ever washed it.  Its torn and nasty looking but isn't so offensive it needs to be washed.  I have always gone by teh tradition that the obi is never washed. never


----------



## eyebeams

You are supposed to wash your belt as often as you would wash any other piece of cloth. The belt system originally comes from colour-coding in Western physical culture and was adopted by Jigoro Kano for Judo. One distant relative of the belt system is the coloured grades given for swimming skills in some countries.

In point of fact, it is not uncommon to train outdoors in a dogi/dobok in Japan and Korea. Jacketed wrestling in China and Mongolia (which also uses belts) also take place outdoors. Thus, the subject does come up. Hell, it's even common to have spare belts, especially in sports like Judo where the belt takes a lot of direct wear. Many arts have exercises that use the belt, so you want to keep yours clean and free of excessive wear.

Thre main thing to watch out for is colourfastness and to avoid the dryer. Black belts are often made to fade to cater to the Western idea of wearing the belt out. Plus, the belt may shrink in the dryer or get all wrinkly because of shrinkage differences between the belt material and the stitching.

In my experience Korean arts tend to be a bit more formal about the dobok and belt, with prescribed ways of folding it and caring for it. Japanese arts often treat them more like straight up gym clothes.


----------



## Andrew Green

pstarr said:
			
		

> The story is probably myth - but if you  ever train in Japan or Okinawa, you sure don't want your sensei to find out that you washed your belt...



I dunno, everyone I've met that has trained there said they wash their belts.  The ratty old distgusting belt seems to be more of a western thing


----------



## Robert Lee

Washing is a thing that should be done. But have you noticed in the past and today. people getting new belts washe themover and over to bleach them out to look older. Seen that new blackbelt that had there trest a month before. And now there belt is old looking . So belt it often to hard looked at. And people want to show off there time and rank. But I guess if thats what they think M/A is about its there life. Skill shows time most often.


----------



## Touch Of Death

OMG you bunch of belt washing blasphemers! what is next?


----------



## Brandon Fisher

Here is a picture from the Shorinkan dojo in Okinawa.  I would not say the old belt thing is just a western thing. 
http://www.haleys.biz/_mod_photo/content/___/Black_Belt_Class__-_Minoru.jpg

Photo is property of Haley's Martial Arts Center Chico CA Kyoshi Patrick Haley,


----------



## TimoS

Brandon Fisher said:
			
		

> Here is a picture from the Shorinkan dojo in Okinawa.  I would not say the old belt thing is just a western thing.
> http://www.haleys.biz/_mod_photo/content/___/Black_Belt_Class__-_Minoru.jpg
> 
> Photo is property of Haley's Martial Arts Center Chico CA Kyoshi Patrick Haley,



Wow! Nice picture! Never seen so many candy striped belts in one picture. There's only one guy with a regular black belt (of those that can be seen)

Anyway, as you can see, none of those belts are really frayed. Couple are somewhat faded


----------



## Brandon Fisher

In the Shorinkan organization those candy striped belts as you like to call them are 7th and 8th dans.  There is a lot of people that just wear the belts out by hardcore training but the point is it is not uncommon to see old belts being worn in Okinawa and Japan.


----------



## TimoS

Brandon Fisher said:
			
		

> In the Shorinkan organization those candy striped belts as you like to call them are 7th and 8th dans



Yep, I know that those are really high-ranking teachers. I don't think I've ever seen so many in one picture


----------



## Brandon Fisher

I know Nakazato Sensei has a lot of them.  The thing that amazes me is the loyalty his students have for him and thats why they have been around long enough to achieve such high dan grades.  I can't even imagine having what he has but maybe one day god willing I will.


----------



## Grenadier

The martial arts is not about what you're wearing.  It's about the person inside.  The way I see it, washing a belt isn't going to diminish the skills or spirit that you have within you.  

If someone's belt smells very badly, then that person poses a distraction to the others when it comes to training.  Yes, I do realize that martial artists should be able to discard something as "trivial" as an offensive body odor smell, but at the same time, there is an old saying that the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few.  Also, most martial arts styles do emphasize an element of courtesy that is expected amongst all of the students.  

If your belt starts smelling badly, then it does NOT hurt to simply toss it into the washing machine using a cold wash cycle with a mild detergent, on the gentle cycle.  Let the belt drip dry, and the odor should be removed.  This way, you haven't damaged it.  

Now, where I will frown, is where I see some individuals who just got their black belt, dump it into the washing machine every day, on a strong cycle, using harsh detergents (yes even ones with bleach), and then dump them into the dryer on high heat, just to create that "aged" look.  

Sorry, but I simply don't approve of this.  Some of these folks will even take a rasp or emery boards to their belts, just to create more wear and tear...


----------



## Jimi

Grenadier said:
			
		

> The martial arts is not about what you're wearing. It's about the person inside. The way I see it, washing a belt isn't going to diminish the skills or spirit that you have within you.
> 
> If someone's belt smells very badly, then that person poses a distraction to the others when it comes to training. Yes, I do realize that martial artists should be able to discard something as "trivial" as an offensive body odor smell, but at the same time, there is an old saying that the needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few. Also, most martial arts styles do emphasize an element of courtesy that is expected amongst all of the students.
> 
> If your belt starts smelling badly, then it does NOT hurt to simply toss it into the washing machine using a cold wash cycle with a mild detergent, on the gentle cycle. Let the belt drip dry, and the odor should be removed. This way, you haven't damaged it.
> 
> Now, where I will frown, is where I see some individuals who just got their black belt, dump it into the washing machine every day, on a strong cycle, using harsh detergents (yes even ones with bleach), and then dump them into the dryer on high heat, just to create that "aged" look.
> 
> Sorry, but I simply don't approve of this. Some of these folks will even take a rasp or emery boards to their belts, just to create more wear and tear...


I agree, I have also heard tale of some taking their belt and rubbing them on river or creek stones, and even old fashioned washing boards to make the belt seem old and well worn. As someone else pointed out in some other thread, seeing a 19 yr old in a belt that looks 100 yrs old just dosen't seem right.


----------



## hongkongfooey

eyebeams said:
			
		

> \
> 
> In my experience Korean arts tend to be a bit more formal about the dobok and belt, with prescribed ways of folding it and caring for it. Japanese arts often treat them more like straight up gym clothes.


 
This how I also feel. My uniform is just something I have to wear in class. There is no mystical power that comes from my uniform or my belt. When class is over I throw it in my gym bag and go home. The only thing I do that would be considered a ritual is to hang the thing up so it can dry, and won't grow mildew before I can wash it. 

I agree kill the myths.


----------



## karateka

traditionally no. (especially if your belt is silk like mine! TRUST)

however some people choose to do so to make thier belt look more aged so to look more experience. this is wrong and should not be done! karate is in your head and in your heart, but never around your waist.

if you wash a belt it wont last as long, i know one of the seniors in my club has worn the same black belt for 23 years.


----------



## Haze

I washed colored belts when I first got them so the color did not bleed on to my gi. Same with my BB. I also buy a new belt when my BB gets real raggy looking. I don't wear an old ripped up worn out gi so why wear an old faded out torn up belt? ( I do still have the BB my Sensei gave me after my shodan grading tucked away, worn out some)


----------



## ajs1976

I learned to wash my colored belts when I fast get them to remove the excess dye.  I almost ended up with a stain on my dobak because of my blue belt. 

I guess I sweat more during training then some of the others here, so my belts start to smell after a while.  I will wash them then, but I let them air dry.


----------



## John Brewer

Wash your belt? Not me!


----------



## TimoS

Crane557 said:
			
		

> Wash your belt? Not me!


You'll have somebody else do it for you then?


----------



## John Brewer

TimoS said:
			
		

> You'll have somebody else do it for you then?


No I only sweat on it, no ketchup or anything.


----------



## stone_dragone

When I first started karate, I was told not to wash my belts for one reason or another.  I'm sure it had to do with the symbolism of sweat=work, wash out the sweat, wash out the work.  

I still haven't washed my belt.  My students don't wash their belts.  We don't eat anything with ketchup while in our karate-gis, either.  I never can wear white and eat, anyway....


----------



## Shaun

Usually in the arts where you were a Gi your probably shouldn't wash your belt. Tradition is tradition for a reason. But if you absolutely must wash it ask first.


----------



## jacktnicol

At my dojang we don't wash our belts because it is like you are washing out all your hard work and expriences.

Also in traditional times their were no rank just white belts and the most exprenced would have the dirties unform. Hence, one of the reasons bb is the rank of the most exprienced students.

Jack


----------



## twendkata71

I think you mean ancient times. As for karate, uniforms only came about when karate was imported to Japan. A modified Judo uniform. Also the belt system was also an invention of Judo. I do not know what type of uniforms were originally used in the ancient Korean arts.  I doubt that they used the white gi(or dobok) until the Japanese occupied Korea and forced their traditions and arts on the Koreans.  If memory serves me right Korean martial artist did wear white uniforms in practicing Taekkyon. But, no belt system. 






			
				jacktnicol said:
			
		

> At my dojang we don't wash our belts because it is like you are washing out all your hard work and expriences.
> 
> Also in traditional times their were no rank just white belts and the most exprenced would have the dirties unform. Hence, one of the reasons bb is the rank of the most exprienced students.
> 
> Jack


----------



## TimoS

jacktnicol said:
			
		

> Also in traditional times their were no rank just white belts and the most exprenced would have the dirties unform. Hence, one of the reasons bb is the rank of the most exprienced students.



Considering that before karate was imported to Japan, people usually practised in loinclothes (check out this picture of Chojun Miyagi and Kyoda Juhatsu practising), and as you can see, they wear no belts so how could their uniforms get dirty? I see you practise Taekwondo. Well, that's basically modified Japanese karate. The idea for a black belt in karate and all other martial arts that use it came from Jigoro Kano, founder of judo. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_belt_(martial_arts) 


> The black belt was "invented" by Jigoro Kano, the founder of judo, who first devised the colored belt system using Obi's, and awarded the first black belts in the 1880s. He only used white and black belts, and it wasn't until the early 1900s that the colored belt system of awarding rank was created.


The "dirty belt" theory is a myth, a popular one, but a myth nonetheless. Think about it like this: our sensei told us that when he was practising with his own sensei back in Japan, if people had their uniform unironed, they'd be sent back! Think what kind of reaction a dirty uniform would generate?!

Also from the wikipedia article:


> One common idea concerning the tradition of belts claims that early martial artists began their training with a white belt, which eventually became stained black from years of sweat, dirt, and blood. However, there is no real evidence for this story, so it must for now be relegated to the status of myth. In fact, given standards of cleanliness common especially in traditional dojo, a student arriving with a bloodied or dirty uniform might not be allowed to train. In some arts and schools there is the (often only half-serious, though equally often rigorous) opinion that the belt should not be washed; by doing that one would "wash away the knowledge" or "wash one's ki away." This might have something to do with the myth. More seriously, most modern belts are made with a cotton or nylon outer shell, but polyester batting and stitching to fill out the belt; the different shrinkage of cotton and polyester in hot water could cause the belt to unravel and come apart.


----------



## twendkata71

*Yeah, I can't imagine with the way that the Japanese are fanatical about being clean, neat and looks are all important that they would allow students to wear a dirty uniform. As far as the belt goes.  Most do not wash their belt.  *


----------



## TimoS

twendkata71 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can't imagine with the way that the Japanese are fanatical about being clean, neat and looks are all important that they would allow students to wear a dirty uniform.



Which is why the dirty belt theory really makes no sense



> As far as the belt goes.  Most do not wash their belt.



Could be. I wash mine every now and then


----------



## chinto

AHC9882 said:


> hey, i have a white belt in karate, and was wondering if its ok to wash it. :idunno:


 

the simple answer is :

NO!  

the old saying is that you would wash the luck out of it. but no you do not at least traditionaly wash your belt.. also as far as I know the belts are not manufactued with the intent that you would ever wash it.


----------



## bigfootsquatch

The old tale of white becoming black through sweat is a load of crock. The belt system came into play when Jigoro Kano introduced into judo.
I can't imagine someone turning a white belt into a decaying piece of cloth and being proud of it!


----------



## Victor Smith

Belts are more an anachronism as time passes. The future of the gi is short too, another 20 years Walmart sweat pants and t-shrits will be traditional gear.

Still we wear what we wear.

I don't wash belts, nor do I allow my students to do so. My first black belt was a cheap one. Sweating in it hours a day and in a dozen or so years it was falling apart, so I purchased another. Been wearing it over 20 years now and it's still black, and still unwashed.

At the time my instructors trained in Okinawa, uniforms were still a new karate tradition and they weren't given any standards. No reason to pay attention to what the Japanese did as we don't practice a Japanese art, per sae.

When all the Okinawans could afford were GI kaki's, Karate uniforms were GI kaki's. Then the dogi was a reasonable alternative. 

Future choices should be made on inexpensive gear that permits the greatest range of movement, not what someone was wearing in the past.

victor smith
 bushi no te isshinryu


----------



## brad1

old school karate every student wore white what made you noticed as a higher rank was the color of the belt . The more you trained the dirty the the belt became therefor the term black belt _NO DO NOT WASH . The dirt and sweat was like a trophy to the practioner.  _


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

Jimi said:


> Traditionaly in the arts that give Black Belt rank (BB rank is not a 1000 year old traditon itself) teach that washing the belt will wash away the good luck.
> Some may feel if it is overly soiled with salty sweat stains, dust & dirt from mats, etc... that you should wash it. If your Instructor does not wish you to wash it, I say obey him/her.


 
Wash the belt.  Please wash the belt when it gets like this.  I'm not saying bleach it, but keep it reasonably sanitary.  It will make your classmates happy (especially if you make contact with other classmates), as well as those you live with.


----------



## Martin h

The only rationale I can think of for not washing the belt it that it may lose its color. 
The "tradition" that you wash away the skill you learnt is a interesting myth, but nothing more. It is told by some high ranking japanese practitioners, but they get strange ideas or missunderstand things, just as anyone else.

Other than that it is a part of the clothing that frequently becomes drenched in sweat, blood, and assorted dirt.
Even if the tradition was genuine and not a recent (60-70ies I would say) creation, it would be one of those traditions that really ought to be abandoned for the sake of hygiene and modern knowledge.

You should maybe not wash it as often as the rest of the Dogi (if you do, it may lose all its color), but you SHOULD wash it.


----------



## Brandon Fisher

I got word from a Ryuei Ryu 4th Dan who trained solely in Okinawa and mainland japan with Irei Sensei and he confirmed its a myth even said Irei Sensei went out and bought him a new belt and told him to wear it.


----------



## cbentz50

By washing your belt you wash away your spirit and hard work. The concept of colored belts is an American idea. Traditionally you received one belt, and you were not to wash it. As you train the belt became darker and that is the idea of how we have our belt system. The higher rank the darker the belt. Your belt should never need washed because you should not wear it outside of your training area. You should not be able to get food on it. If you are having a problem with the smell hang it out and let the air get to it.


----------



## Brandon Fisher

cbentz50 said:


> By washing your belt you wash away your spirit and hard work. The concept of colored belts is an American idea. Traditionally you received one belt, and you were not to wash it. As you train the belt became darker and that is the idea of how we have our belt system. The higher rank the darker the belt. Your belt should never need washed because you should not wear it outside of your training area. You should not be able to get food on it. If you are having a problem with the smell hang it out and let the air get to it.


Just a note take a look at what I post just above your post.


----------



## Sukerkin

I'm afraid to venture the opinion but this is one of those areas where myth and misconception have ruled the roost it would seem.

If your belt is stained or smells then *wash* it.  If it is worn then *replace* it.

There is no real mystical value placed on the belt - or at least not by any serious practitoner of any nationality that I have met - but dirty or worn kit does you no honour.

It's a nice conception that you don't replace or clean the belt you train in but it is sadly true, as with so much of Japanese nature that gets re-interpreted by the West, that it has little foundation in reality.


----------



## Steel Tiger

Sukerkin said:


> I'm afraid to venture the opinion but this is one of those areas where myth and misconception have ruled the roost it would seem.
> 
> If your belt is stained or smells then *wash* it. If it is worn then *replace* it.
> 
> There is no real mystical value placed on the belt - or at least not by any serious practitoner of any nationality that I have met - but dirty or worn kit does you no honour.
> 
> It's a nice conception that you don't replace or clean the belt you train in but it is sadly true, as with so much of Japanese nature that gets re-interpreted by the West, that it has little foundation in reality.


 
This is a strange one, and clearly not Japanese in origin.  How could such a belief have developed in a land where students clean dojo floors by hand to show their respect for the building!  It is clearly a retro-fitted construct designed to explain why the coloured belt system gets darker.  But the answer to that is easy.

Kano introduced white belts, and later black belts, to Judo.  Later, in France, an incremental system was introduced whereby a progression from white to black had to be demonstrated.  Thus, the belt colours get darker to show you are getting closer to black.  There is no myth, there is no unhygenic practices, it is a simple representation system.

Though, looking at the nature of myth and folklore, this one seems to have firmly taken root and grown (its probably about 30-40 years old).  In time it will probably be accepted by all belt-wearing arts outside, and possibly inside, Japan.


----------



## Ray B

The belt washing myth comes from Sumo.
In Sumo, the mawashi is not washed. It is made of silk and if
washed on a regular basis, will lose it's stiffness. It is spot cleaned
when nessesary but not usually nessesary because the Sumo
player is usually bathed before wearing it. When worn out,
it is replaced.

A dirty belt is not nessesarily unsanitary.
Bacteria causes the smell associated with dirty laundry. If
you hang your gear to dry, you will kill the bacteria. Better yet,
hang it in the sun. I have seen pictures of Funakoshi practicing
and seeing keikogi hanging to dry in the background. College
students did not have the time and money to wash their keikogi
after every class.

As for legend and tradition, there is none.  Give it up.
Washing your mawashi in Japan maybe common, but
remember, Okinawan culture can be different.

I do believe that the color system came from Europe.
My mother in-law told me a story of when she was a little
girl in prewar Germany. She told me that everyone wore a band
of color around their hat to show what grade they were in.

Peace.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar

cbentz50 said:


> By washing your belt you wash away your spirit and hard work. The concept of colored belts is an American idea. Traditionally you received one belt, and you were not to wash it. As you train the belt became darker and that is the idea of how we have our belt system. The higher rank the darker the belt. Your belt should never need washed because you should not wear it outside of your training area. You should not be able to get food on it. If you are having a problem with the smell hang it out and let the air get to it.


 
Wow, then I should have just run mine over with the minivan a few times and gotten myself a brown belt at least. :uhyeah:


----------



## Em MacIntosh

This is a myth of tradition I apreciate.    I wash the excess dye out of it when I get it, but then I don't wash it anymore.  I hang it to dry as necessary and I haven't had any fungus, stench or sweat stains on it, yet I've soaked it with sweat many times.  Drying it in the sun kills the bacteria, but leaves the salt which breaks down fibers, making your belt lose it's stiffness, breaking it in easier.  Unless it's a BB, if it gets too frayed, I'll buy a new one.  If it is a BB, I'll only buy a new one when it's falling apart.  In my experience, unless your grinding it up yourself,  belts are quite durable and will last for years or even decades.  I plan on taking karate at least until third-dan and possibly as far as fifth-dan.  I like the idea of my stripes being on my original BB.  I will continue to hold to this particular myth of tradition.  There's always febreeze.


----------



## chinto

Em MacIntosh said:


> This is a myth of tradition I apreciate. I wash the excess dye out of it when I get it, but then I don't wash it anymore. I hang it to dry as necessary and I haven't had any fungus, stench or sweat stains on it, yet I've soaked it with sweat many times. Drying it in the sun kills the bacteria, but leaves the salt which breaks down fibers, making your belt lose it's stiffness, breaking it in easier. Unless it's a BB, if it gets too frayed, I'll buy a new one. If it is a BB, I'll only buy a new one when it's falling apart. In my experience, unless your grinding it up yourself, belts are quite durable and will last for years or even decades. I plan on taking karate at least until third-dan and possibly as far as fifth-dan. I like the idea of my stripes being on my original BB. I will continue to hold to this particular myth of tradition. There's always febreeze.


 

the okinawan tradition is not to wash the belt ever. but like you said.. if you dont put it in a dark space wet you will not get mold or smell. I have mine in my bag with my gi and never had an problem with smell ... as for a BB well my sensei has an obi that is at least 18 years old and I know its not his first bb. It is getting to the point were it is almost white for much of its lenth. ( no he has never had it on a tree or some such stupidity.. its at least 18 years old...) and I think he will replace it when it will not do its job any more....


----------



## DavidCC

I've had my current belt for a littel over a year and I washe dit once.  I was going through a week of all-day sessions, and it was gettign so sweated out that it was getting salt stains on it.  So (staying in a hotel) I washed it with some hand soap in the sink and let it drip dry.  The color did bleed a bit, but it is otherwise unchanged.


----------



## Grenadier

Just remember, folks, your knowledge of Karate is inside you, not on you.  

Washing a belt for the sake of keeping from smelling badly, is not a sin at all, and if anything, I still encourage people to once in a while, put the belt in a load of cold wash, gentle cycle, and some Woolite Dark detergent (the mildest detergent that I know of).  

Take the belt out, and let it drip dry, and you have a clean belt, almost no fading, and it's still in great condition.  

I had a particular student who never did wash his belt.  Even though he always wore a clean gi, the belt smelled like someone had rubbed it with spoiled Limberger cheese.  That's when I gave him a bottle of Woolite Dark for his birthday.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Considering my daughter got Key Lime Yogurt all over my belt, I washed it off after it dried with Lava soap. I hope the Karate gods didn't notice.
Sean


----------



## Kacey

Touch Of Death said:


> Considering my daughter got Key Lime Yogurt all over my belt, I washed it off after it dried with Lava soap. I hope the Karate gods didn't notice.
> Sean


Y'know, I don't think that qualifies as "washing off experience" so I think you're okay!


----------



## chinto

ya I think that washing the yogurt off with a damp cloth qualifys as "washing your belt.  but I would say traditionaly and all.. dont put it in the washing machine or sink and do a full wash.. if you hang it out in the sun if soaked with sweat it will not stink and will dry..


----------



## Zero

I like to go for a lavender scented softener hehe!!


----------



## Ray B

Won't this thread ever die???!!!:shock:


----------



## Sukerkin

An interesting question, *Ray B* to which I ironically add this post :lol:.

It's odd how certain myths and practises arise in the martial arts.  Sometimes there is a genuine reason for them and sometimes it is a 'rationale' invented in a country other than the arts origin that is intended to show respect and reverence.

Whilst the respect should never be mocked (assuming it is deserved) practicality should be the ultimate arbiter of some of the non-traditional-traditions e.g. if your kit smells unpleasant then please wash it! ROFL.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Sukerkin said:


> An interesting question, {b]Ray B[/b] to which I ironically add this post :lol:.
> 
> It's odd how certain myths and practises arise in the martial arts. Sometimes there is a genuine reason for them and sometimes it is a 'rationale' invented in a country other than the arts origin that is intended to show respect and reverence.
> 
> Whilst the respect should never be mocked (assuming it is deserved) practicality should be the ultimate arbiter of some of the non-traditional-traditions e.g. if your kit smells unpleasant then please wash it! ROFL.


There is always dry cleaning or the opportunity for an upgrade in belt quality by purchasing a shiny new one.
Sean


----------



## terryl965

I have never ever washed my original BB, it smells and everything thank god for fabreeze.


----------



## Sukerkin

*Terry*, I have the utmost respect for you but, _fabreeze_ not withstanding, please stand downwind :lol:.

I'm too tired now to read back through this entire thread so can someone enlighten me as to where this particular attitude to cleanliness came from?


----------



## TimoS

chinto said:


> the okinawan tradition is not to wash the belt ever.



I rather doubt that, being that belts aren't an okinawan tradition, originally that is. They came from judo


----------



## Brandon Fisher

I have asked people who trained in Okinawa for extensive periods of time and they said it was not a Okinawan thing but a western thing.


----------



## chinto

LOL  hahahahhahahahahahahahA


----------



## Brandon Fisher

chinto said:


> LOL hahahahhahahahahahahahA


??


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Brandon Fisher said:


> ??



Now _that_ is funny.


----------



## Brandon Fisher

FieldDiscipline said:


> Now _that_ is funny.


Why because I don't see what was so funny before?  Or becuase of the way I put it?


----------



## Ray B

Please refer to my original post #61.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Brandon Fisher said:


> Why because I don't see what was so funny before?  Or becuase of the way I put it?



The second one.  I didnt see what was funny either.


----------



## Brandon Fisher

FieldDiscipline said:


> The second one. I didnt see what was funny either.


Glad I am not the only one.


----------



## TimoS

Brandon Fisher said:


> Glad I am not the only one.



Definitely you aren't only one. I was and still am quite confused as to what was so funny. Would've been so much clearer if quote had been used


----------



## chinto

Zero said:


> I like to go for a lavender scented softener hehe!!


 

Brandon, 

this was what the the "LOL hehehehehehehe" was about...


----------



## chinto

FieldDiscipline said:


> Now _that_ is funny.


 

LOL... I understand his puzzlement.. but ya I gota agree....  LOL


----------



## chinto

FieldDiscipline said:


> The second one. I didnt see what was funny either.


 

hay it was a quick responce thing  and should have been directly under the one i was replying too! :soapbox:


----------



## chinto

TimoS said:


> Definitely you aren't only one. I was and still am quite confused as to what was so funny. Would've been so much clearer if quote had been used


 

OK !!! OK!!  so solly! should have used a quote... beg forgiveness.... :angel:


----------



## TimoS

chinto said:


> OK !!! OK!!  so solly! should have used a quote... beg forgiveness.... :angel:



Well, now you know better


----------



## Brandon Fisher

Chinto,
I learned a long time ago when doing that quote it since its so hard to follow the feeling in the thread.  I agree though it was funny.


----------



## chinto

ok.. I didnt realize for a while it was so distent.. figured you might have got it.... latter kinda thing...  any way I know better now...


----------



## Brandon Fisher

No worries it happens


----------



## Tez3

I'm sure I speak for a lot of people here...if you want to wash your belt do so........ if you don't want to wash it..don't. it's a belt dammit, a piece of cloth. Do what you want with it, wash it, tie the girlfriend up with it, worship it, chuck it in a corner....whatever but not 7 pages of what to do with it please! coz we may just tell you what to do with it lol!


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Tez3 said:


> I'm sure I speak for a lot of people here...if you want to wash your belt do so........ if you don't want to wash it..don't. it's a belt dammit, a piece of cloth. Do what you want with it, wash it, *tie the girlfriend up with it*, worship it, chuck it in a corner....whatever but not 7 pages of what to do with it please! coz we may just tell you what to do with it lol!



Hmm.  Interesting concept...


----------



## TimoS

Tez3 said:


> coz we may just tell you what to do with it lol!



And just what would you do with it then?


----------



## Tez3

FieldDiscipline said:


> Hmm. Interesting concept...


 
My very first aim, when taking up martial arts was to get my first five belts........... :wink1:


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Tez3 said:


> My very first aim, when taking up martial arts was to get my first five belts........... :wink1:



5?  I can think of a use for 4...


----------



## Touch Of Death

I could not imagine, in my wildest dreams, this thread dying. One use for an old belt is to tie a loop at the end and use it for streatching you legs while watching TV. I only have one old belt; so, it doubles as a bath robe tie.
Sean


----------



## chinto

Tez3 said:


> I'm sure I speak for a lot of people here...if you want to wash your belt do so........ if you don't want to wash it..don't. it's a belt dammit, a piece of cloth. Do what you want with it, wash it, tie the girlfriend up with it, worship it, chuck it in a corner....whatever but not 7 pages of what to do with it please! coz we may just tell you what to do with it lol!


 

LOL ...hmmmm wait that could perhaps be a bit to much personal information there??! LOL


----------



## chinto

FieldDiscipline said:


> 5? I can think of a use for 4...


 

ya gota agree.. ...


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Touch Of Death said:


> I could not imagine, in my wildest dreams, this thread dying. One use for an old belt is to tie a loop at the end and use it for streatching you legs while watching TV. I only have one old belt; so, it doubles as a bath robe tie.
> Sean



That is a top tip.


----------



## Tez3

Blindfold :boing2:


----------



## benj13bowlin

Tez3 said:


> Blindfold :boing2:


LOL, I was thinking a gag, so.... maybe 6?


----------



## TimoS

benj13bowlin said:


> LOL, I was thinking a gag, so.... maybe 6?



But if someone has a very large mouth, then 7 might be better . Oooh, and one for whipping, so maybe 8  :whip1:


----------



## Tez3

Counting up my belts I have 11 TSD and 10 karate................... Oo-er missus!


----------



## chinto

Tez3 said:


> Counting up my belts I have 11 TSD and 10 karate................... Oo-er missus!


 

well that is quite a number...


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Tez3 said:


> Blindfold :boing2:



Indeed.  Very Nice.


----------



## Tez3

chinto said:


> well that is quite a number...


 
All pursued for one purpose lol! And yes some of them have been washed! that may well be getting into too much information lmao!!


----------



## FieldDiscipline

Tez3 said:


> All pursued for one purpose lol! *And yes some of them have been washed!*



I should imagine that would become a neccesity after a while...

Ok I'm leaving this one now!


----------



## Shuri Ryu Sonny

AHC9882 said:


> hey, i have a white belt in karate, and was wondering if its ok to wash it.   :idunno:



In my school it is taught that the dirt, sweat, and other things that happen upon your belt are looked on as experience. But my Sensei also says that if your cat pees on it feel free to wash it.


----------



## jarrod

one of our white belts washed his with something red & now he's a pink belt.  i'm trying to convince our coach to put off any promotions of his, lest we should lose our only pink belt.

jf


----------



## Tez3

jarrod said:


> one of our white belts washed his with something red & now he's a pink belt. i'm trying to convince our coach to put off any promotions of his, lest we should lose our only pink belt.
> 
> jf


 
:lol:


----------



## AMP-RYU

AHC9882 said:


> hey, i have a white belt in karate, and was wondering if its ok to wash it. :idunno:


Never wash your white belt this symbolizes the heart sweat and blood put into your training. If you wash it you was away all the wisdom in which this symbolizes!


----------



## Tez3

AMP-RYU said:


> Never wash your white belt this symbolizes the heart sweat and blood put into your training. If you wash it you was away all the wisdom in which this symbolizes!


 
Well that fits with your sig lol!


----------



## jks9199

AMP-RYU said:


> Never wash your white belt this symbolizes the heart sweat and blood put into your training. If you wash it you was away all the wisdom in which this symbolizes!


Bullcrap.

I'm sorry, but I'm sick of hearing stories like this.  Knowledge and wisdom are inside of you -- not on your clothes.  You can't wash them off, and spouting silliness like this is just silly.

I was taught that it's tradition not to wash your belt -- but also, use some common sense and if the belt gets filthy or nasty smelling or is otherwise gross... WASH IT!


----------



## AMP-RYU

jks9199 said:


> Bullcrap.
> 
> I'm sorry, but I'm sick of hearing stories like this. Knowledge and wisdom are inside of you -- not on your clothes. You can't wash them off, and spouting silliness like this is just silly.
> 
> I was taught that it's tradition not to wash your belt -- but also, use some common sense and if the belt gets filthy or nasty smelling or is otherwise gross... WASH IT!


 realistically students are never at a belt level through the colors long enough to get a "smelly belt" and if you want a faded out black belt that is your deal, but I feel it is disrespectful to what your belt symbolizes, to wash it especially your black belt!


----------



## AMP-RYU

Tez3 said:


> Well that fits with your sig lol!


 
Yeah a belt is nothing more than exactly that a belt, but it does symbolizes your training through the years, and you should respect this!


----------



## jks9199

AMP-RYU said:


> realistically students are never at a belt level through the colors long enough to get a "smelly belt" and if you want a faded out black belt that is your deal, but I feel it is disrespectful to what your belt symbolizes, to wash it especially your black belt!


Which is a very different answer than "don't wash it or you'll wash the wisdom out of it."  

I can respect an answer like this one; I may not completely agree -- but I can respect it.  Why bother with the silly answer when there's a perfectly good one that's not silly?

My students can easily spend 2 years at a given belt level; I was a brown belt for something like 4 or 5 years.  We also train outside on occasion, and will use the belts to do some exercises, too.  They can get dirty...


----------



## AMP-RYU

jks9199 said:


> Which is a very different answer than "don't wash it or you'll wash the wisdom out of it."
> 
> I can respect an answer like this one; I may not completely agree -- but I can respect it. Why bother with the silly answer when there's a perfectly good one that's not silly?


 
Well I appreciate it and the first one was "silly" because that was passed down from instructor to student for years! I apologize.


----------



## jks9199

Y'know... I just reread the entire thread.

It's almost mind boggling how often the same myths and ideas (wash the luck/strength/experience/wisdom out, belts became black through embedded grime, they don't wash them in the Old Country...) come up and persist -- even when very authoritatively debunked.  Like from someone in Okinawa or Japan...


----------



## hungfistron

Wow... all this attention just for an _*Obi*_?

I just had to add to it


----------



## seasoned

I washed my first belt and ended up with two little nubs after tying it together. Very shrinkable.


----------



## MrGalt

I'm going to have to disagree with several myths here.  First of all I don't believe the tradition of not washing your belt.  It just appeals too much to the "inscrutable Japanese" stereotype to be true.  I can see how Americans could eat it up though.

Second, I'm going to disagree with the "Japanese people are obsessed with cleanliness" thing I keep hearing.  I see guys in my dojo whose gis are covered with black spots of mold (yes, really) and smell indescribable.  I also know that I and several of the other students wash our uniforms and belts regularly.  Japanese people are *gasp people.  There are disgusting slobs here and neat-freaks and everything in between, just like in every other country.  Look up "outgroup homogeneity bias" in a social psychology textbook sometime and you'll see why you don't understand that if you're one of the ones who don't.

I wash my belt every time I wash my gi, which is every time it gets worn.  I don't do that to my black belt, but I've always done so with my colored belts, and it hasn't hurt them at all or faded them significantly.


----------

